# Cricket Wireless Internet problems with Mac OS



## ejahna (Aug 23, 2010)

Two weeks ago I changed to Cricket wireless USB internet and have noticed a steady decline in my available harddrive space. I noticed everytime I sign on to the internet my harddrive space decreases, but only when I sign on. I had ATT wireless before without this problem. I've dropped 5 GB's just in the past two weeks. I called Cricket but they were clueless. I cleaned caches and logs and searched for any new files but found nothing. We don't download movies or anything large ... it's mainly email, surfing and small stuff. Has anyone else come across this problem?

I have an old Mac, a eMac PowerPC G4 with only 40GB's of harddrive, so it's taking quite a toll on my computer.

Thanks for any help ...


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

When was the last time you rebooted the eMac?


----------



## ejahna (Aug 23, 2010)

If by reboot you mean how often it gets turned off and on, it's at least once a day.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

And the hard drive space never become free again right when you turn it back on?

From a web site called The X Lab,


> *Finding lost disk space*
> 
> If you find your Mac OS X startup disk has become full unexpectedly:
> 
> ...


I have used Omni Disk Sweeper myself. It's simple, but can take a while to run. Be very careful about what you delete, as it could wreck your system.


----------



## ejahna (Aug 23, 2010)

The hard drive space never came back after rebooting. Thanks for the suggestion on Omnisweeper, I'll try it out. I switched back to the ATT USB Connect and the problem with continued memory loss stopped, so it had to be the Cricket. Thanks for your help.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

There must be something with the software that is writing log files of some kind about everything. You might try looking for some software that will list all files on the hard drive, then you can sort by creation & modified date and find the files that the wireless is taking hard drive space up with.


----------



## ejahna (Aug 23, 2010)

I found the problem with the Cricket USB - it was writing files to my asl file, each file was about 90MB's, no wonder I was losing so much space! Omnisweeper helped me find it, but wouldn't erase it, so I had to go at it from a find file direction because it wouldn't come up by date created under a general search. Once I was able to erase the backlog, it really helped clear up the space. I have to go in every few days and erase the past days logs though. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Is your Mac off every night? Log files should be swapped out for this very reason. Leave you Mac on saturday night, so that at midnight Sunday the log swapping scripts can run. Or you can run the scripts manually from the terminal or with free apps.


----------

